
Amazon profits dive after heavy Kindle investment - faizanaziz
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-15455938
======
amandalim89
Only time will tell if the gamble pays off. Like when Amazon started spending
heaps of money building warehouses and people thought they were crazy. It paid
off in the end. Efficient shipping attracted customers.

